# Dilute liquid Soap



## Mrs.Larios (Aug 4, 2014)

What do you use to dilute liquid soap?

At what ratio do you dilute? 

Do you list the additive in your ingredients? exp: borax, salt water solution, etc. 

I just made me first batch of liquid soap last night I diluted it at 1:2.5 ratio it came out a bit watery and I added salt water solution it thickened up a bit let it sat over night and I will check it again when I get home from work just note sure what are the ratios to make salt water solution or the average ratio to dilute


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 4, 2014)

I only use boiled distilled water to dilute paste.  Yes, you list the additives in your ingredient list.  Salt water would be water, sodium chloride as individual ingredients.
Salt water will not thicken all liquid soaps, so if you do not notice any additional thickening from it, that could be why.


----------



## froggybean37 (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe generally the salt water trick will only work for Castile LS or recipes with a large amount of olive oil. My recipe is over 80% olive oil and it works well, but I'm not really sure where the cut off would be. If the  salt water doesn't work for you, some people have good results with crothix.


----------

